# How Many Teaspoons Of Dextrose In 330 Ml



## MakkaPakka (3/11/10)

G'day all,

Just a quick question.

I am just about to bottle my Coopers European Lager. I have used carbonation drops in the past but have found that they are unreliable and basically shite. 

I have decided that I will use dextrose instead this time, but I have no idea how many teaspoons to use. I have looked on the web and all the sites I have found say the measurement in grams. This is no use to me as I haven't got scales.

Can anyone please give me an answer so I can bottle the beer tonight.

Cheers

Makka Pakka


----------



## fasty73 (3/11/10)

Wait one more night and go to BigW and get a double ended scoop, measures perfect for stubbies and tallies.


----------



## MakkaPakka (3/11/10)

Would love to, however we don't have a Big W here. I check K Mart and no luck. Any other suggestions?


----------



## fasty73 (3/11/10)

I'll go measure it for you but my teaspoons maybe a different size to yours. Better not enough than too much. 1 teaspoon VERY slightly heaped.


----------



## MakkaPakka (3/11/10)

My teaspoon is a 5 ml spoon if this is any help to you.


----------



## fasty73 (3/11/10)

Sweet, just a SMALL heap, almost level.


----------



## felten (3/11/10)

I think a teaspoon averages out to 4.5g of sugar. Are you using 750ml PETs? (edit: nevermind I just read the title)

You could always try bulk priming, if you have another fermenter or cube/jerry can around. You can even bulk prime in the primary but I can't give any advice on that as I haven't done it.


----------



## rendo (3/11/10)

Um dum makka pang in angg ooo, makka pakka, akka yakka, mikka makka mooo
(yes I have kids)

at most a rounded 5ml teaspoon

a funnel helps....

bulk priming is good....so is pseudo bulk priming. Pseudo Bulk Priming

Also, get yourself a set of small scales...these are good, i have these exact ones, as do many guys on here, cheap, about $10 delievered to your door....i never looked back. You will use them for LOTS of things for brewing

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Portable-Electronic...2-/190462454411




MakkaPakka said:


> My teaspoon is a 5 ml spoon if this is any help to you.


----------



## petesbrew (3/11/10)

Well, lets just guess here. 180g of dex into a 23L batch. Maybe drop it back to 160g.
160g/23L = 6.9g per 1L
You'll get 3 bottles out of 1L (roughly) so, 6.9/3 = 2.3g per stubby.
So half a teaspoon?

That or you can leave it a night, and go get a priming bucket, or that little bottler gizmo.


----------



## rotten (3/11/10)

Not impatient are you?
Half a teaspoon will be fine, or keep using your drops!! I never had any troubles with them way back when.


----------



## pk.sax (3/11/10)

On my 20C hydro, 1.010 gravity relates to 26g/l

So.... To get 160g, I need 1 litre of 1.062 dex solution. Mind you, you are adding a whole litre of water as well so adjust. Or make a smaller stronger solution. I can safely measure sg with just 200 ml fluid in my hydro tube so adding 200 ml of 1.310 dex solution to the batch would add just enough dex to the entire lot.

That all ^ is bulk priming of course. AND, I assumed that you have an accurate enough jug to measure volume. Basically make a solution of the right strength by adding bits of dex to a set volume and measuring SG as you go. After you have it set, you can zap it in the micro for a bit to sanitize, covered of course. Evaporation won't reduce the amount of sugar you are adding so boil the correct starting volume so you don't have to measure SG after and risk infection.


----------



## jbirbeck (4/11/10)

half tea spoon for a stubby a full for a long for the bottles I do. No heaping or you could end up with horrible big soft drink style bubbles and a massive blow out when you open the bottle.


----------



## Fourstar (4/11/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> a full for a long for the bottles I do.



i did this for my recent "bottle the last few from the filter" procedure when kegging. Turns out all of these which where destined for VICBREW where *all *overcarbonated. Looking at beersmith it states 4.4g per 700ml tallie for 2.5 vols of carbonation. 

I think i might dial that back to 4g for most beers, 2g for mildly carbonated and 5g for wheaties. :icon_cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (4/11/10)

Bulk prime your beer,
Boil 100-130 g of sugar in a little bit of water, let it cool. Then add this gently to your fermenter and leave it for a bout 10 mins to diffuse. Then no need to worry.


----------



## Sammus (4/11/10)

Paxxy said:


> Bulk prime your beer,
> Boil 100-130 g of sugar in a little bit of water, let it cool. Then add this gently to your fermenter and leave it for a bout 10 mins to diffuse. Then no need to worry.



this


----------



## MCE (4/11/10)

rotten said:


> Half a teaspoon will be fine, or keep using your drops!! I never had any troubles with them way back when.



I agree. I've used carbonation drops for every brew I've done since I started 5-6 years ago and never had an issue with them. Why do people dislike them? Admittedly there are sometimes some carb drops that are misshapen or small but I just don't use them. 95%+ of the drops in the bag are fine.


----------



## MakkaPakka (4/11/10)

I am still a bit confused. Some of you say a slightly heaped teaspoon and some say a 1/2 a teaspoon. Which is it? I have not bottled the stuff yet as I was a bit dubious about bottling the stuff before I was certain of the measurements. 

Regardless, thanks for your help.

Makka Pakka :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (4/11/10)

Paxxy said:


> Bulk prime your beer,
> Boil 100-130 g of sugar in a little bit of water, let it cool. Then add this gently to your fermenter and leave it for a bout 10 mins to diffuse. Then no need to worry.






Sammus said:


> this




You would get much more even distribution if the solution was put into and empty vessel and the beer transfered onto it, forming a swirling motion with the incomming beer (no splash's) will help too.


----------



## jbirbeck (4/11/10)

MakkaPakka said:


> I am still a bit confused. Some of you say a slightly heaped teaspoon and some say a 1/2 a teaspoon. Which is it? I have not bottled the stuff yet as I was a bit dubious about bottling the stuff before I was certain of the measurements.
> 
> Regardless, thanks for your help.
> 
> Makka Pakka :icon_cheers:



a heaped teaspoon in a 330ml bottle would work out to be about 15g/l carbonation - you are now entering explosion territory. A half teaspoon is around the 2-3g mark depending on how big your spoon is...that puts it still at the 7.5-9g/l which is still carbing on the high side but nothing should explode.


----------



## Pennywise (4/11/10)

MakkaPakka said:


> I am still a bit confused. Some of you say a slightly heaped teaspoon and some say a 1/2 a teaspoon. Which is it? I have not bottled the stuff yet as I was a bit dubious about bottling the stuff before I was certain of the measurements.
> 
> Regardless, thanks for your help.
> 
> Makka Pakka :icon_cheers:




This is why IMO "a teaspoon" measurment is stupid. Measure in grams, or go and buy a proper priming scoop, or just use anything that will give you the _desired_ _weight consistently._ Or bulk prime


----------



## MakkaPakka (4/11/10)

I haven't got a 2nd tub to bulk prime. AHHHHHHHH the frustration.

Makka Pakka


----------



## Pennywise (4/11/10)

Another way around it would be to make up the "bulk priming solution", then divide that amount by the number of bottles you have, then syringe that amount into each bottle with one of those baby syringe's.

Or jump on-line and order one of those little scoops. Postage from G&G or CB or whatever couldn't be more than a few dollars. Might be able to grab some other stuff as well to stock up on and same on the postage


----------



## SunyJim (8/12/10)

I know you all have probably switched completely to metric, but as a Canadian we have the strange hybrid being so close ot the USA. 
A teaspoon is not just a metal thing that you stir tea with, it's an actual unit of measure, and the measuring spoons that we can get in 1/2 and 1/4 teaspoon is a specific volume measured level on the spoon. I'm sure that you have measuring spoons that do ml that are similar for cooking


----------



## [email protected] (8/12/10)

As mentioned above you should try the Pseudo bulk prime method - you will find all you need to know in this thread 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=44202

The spreadsheet can be used in free apps such as Openoffice.org.

It has been designed for 750ml and 375ml bottles, using 10ml and 5ml measure respectively.

I just change the values for the 375ml so that they calculate for a 330ml bottle - then seeing as a metric tsp measure is 5ml
i just use that with a funnel.
I find this method to be pretty accurate


----------



## Dazza88 (8/12/10)

1 cup of dextrose (210 g or 250ml) dissolved into 2 cups (500ml) of boiled water. Microwaving and cooling mixture (cling wrap covered) would be good.

Get a 10ml syringe from the chemist.

10ml of solution into 300ml of beer is the approximate rate i use. (24 ml into a tallie).This will give you good carbonation, just be certain that fermentation has finished (i.e. stable fg is achieved)


----------



## juzz1981 (8/12/10)

Just don't do what a mate of mine did and drink too many homebrews then use a heaped teaspoon per 330ml bottle!


----------

